# 09 Opal?



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

The 09 Orca has been out for a while and the 09 Onix is out with the new "nerve" redesign. When will the 09 Opal be out and will it have similar design cues as the Onix?

Does anyone have pictures/specs or timing on the 09 Opal?


----------



## Kelme86 (Jul 26, 2008)

What i heard, there will be no Opal 09


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I heard that it was going to be amazing.?. I would really like to know since I am putting off buying a new bike until I see it. I am torn between The 09 orca, 08 Cervelo R3 and perhaps the 09 opal..


----------



## Kelme86 (Jul 26, 2008)

rollinrob said:


> I heard that it was going to be amazing.?. I would really like to know since I am putting off buying a new bike until I see it. I am torn between The 09 orca, 08 Cervelo R3 and perhaps the 09 opal..


I also want to buy a new bike. i am torn between opal 08 blue and onix 09 blue....and i also thought there would be a opal 09, but I received an e-mail of the orbea factory in Spain and they said there will be no Opal 09.
this is her answer:

Dear Patrick, 
There will not be an Opal 2009 but we still have some (not many) Opal 08frames on stock. We need to know the size and colour you want to check if there is any available on stock. 
Yours sincerely,
Esther Urizar
Customer Service


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

AZ_Mike said:


> The 09 Orca has been out for a while and the 09 Onix is out with the new "nerve" redesign. When will the 09 Opal be out and will it have similar design cues as the Onix?
> 
> Does anyone have pictures/specs or timing on the 09 Opal?


Given there's been no official information, just gossip, on a new Opal and nothing from Orbea on it, I would guess there's no truth to the rumors. Not to mention Orbea is now using the Orca as the pro tour race bike (took the Opal's spot with the 2008 redesign) and are touting the 09 Evolucion Orca as a big step forward for the racing frame.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Not doubting anyone since all I have heard is rumors too. With out the Opal there seems to be a big hole in Orbea's lineup; big jump in price from Onix to Orca. 

I have my choices down to the Opal and BMC Team Machine. I know the Orca is closer to the price of the BMC, was hoping to save a few $$$. The 54 Opal and 53 BMC have very similar geometries that seem to better fit me.


----------

